# Gyno and peptides



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Will be starting a cycle of peps soon and was wondering if there were any issues with potential gyno probs?

also how long is it best to cycle for ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark.t said:


> Will be starting a cycle of peps soon and was wondering if there were any issues with potential gyno probs?
> 
> also how long is it best to cycle for ?


There is no real length of cycle that is best you can use peptides (GHRP/GHRH) without break.....

Gyno is from prolactin on peptides both GHRP-2 and 6 can give this but I have only had this from one source (Tom's) at saturation dose....


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok cheers Paul .....


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> There is no real length of cycle that is best you can use peptides (GHRP/GHRH) without break.....
> 
> Gyno is from prolactin on peptides both GHRP-2 and 6 can give this but I have only had this from one source (Tom's) at saturation dose....


If someone is prone to this would you recommend Imp


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> If someone is prone to this would you recommend Imp


i am prone to this this is why i prefer to use IPAM


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

There is no real length of cycle that is best you can use peptides (GHRP/GHRH) without break.....

Gyno is from prolactin on peptides both GHRP-2 and 6 can give this but I have only had this from one source (Tom's) at saturation dose....

So you would run ipam with GHRP and mod ? At what dosage and frequency ?

So is it also possible to get gyno probs with GH ?


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> There is no real length of cycle that is best you can use peptides (GHRP/GHRH) without break.....
> 
> Gyno is from prolactin on peptides both GHRP-2 and 6 can give this but I have only had this from one source (Tom's) at saturation dose....


So Paul if I'm prone to prolactin issues as well would it be best to just run with ipam and mod instead of Ghrp ?

Due to my working day I will only be able to pin twice a day instead of 3 times so what would you suggest ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark.t said:


> So Paul if I'm prone to prolactin issues as well would it be best to just run with ipam and mod instead of Ghrp ?
> 
> Due to my working day I will only be able to pin twice a day instead of 3 times so what would you suggest ?


yes the IPAM/GRF would be better, i have had good success with a higher dose of IPAM before bed due to it being a dual compartment peptide given enough dose you will get a second release through the night, i use 1000mcg but i guess 500mcg would be ok before bed


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I am prone to Prolactin/Cortisol sides from GHRP2 or 6 at 100mcg, my bodyweight was 90kg at the time so that is slightly over saturation dose,

to avoid having to use ****ty measurements i just use ipamorelin at 100mcg at 94kg with no issues, it is third generation, cleaner peptide


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> yes the IPAM/GRF would be better, i have had good success with a higher dose of IPAM before bed due to it being a dual compartment peptide given enough dose you will get a second release through the night, i use 1000mcg but i guess 500mcg would be ok before bed


Ok. So 500mcg ipam and 100 mcg GRF before bed ? What about am ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes the IPAM/GRF would be better, i have had good success with a higher dose of IPAM before bed due to it being a dual compartment peptide given enough dose you will get a second release through the night, i use 1000mcg but i guess 500mcg would be ok before bed


fvck me 1mg ipam! i saw dat's self study about his BOOM dosing ipam at much greater values than 1mg, and he had tried it with GHRP2, stated the sides were unbearable.

i ocassionally use 500mcg ipam before bed for a GREAT sleep but unfortunately it is out of my price range to keep that up


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I am prone to Prolactin/Cortisol sides from GHRP2 or 6 at 100mcg, my bodyweight was 90kg at the time so that is slightly over saturation dose,
> 
> to avoid having to use ****ty measurements i just use ipamorelin at 100mcg at 94kg with no issues, it is third generation, cleaner peptide


Ipam on its own ? How often a day ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mark.t said:


> Ipam on its own ? How often a day ?


No with MOD-GRF, in my opinion it is a waste of money without it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark.t said:


> Ok. So 500mcg ipam and 100 mcg GRF before bed ? What about am ?


100/100mcg



marknorthumbria said:


> fvck me 1mg ipam! i saw dat's self study about his BOOM dosing ipam at much greater values than 1mg, and he had tried it with GHRP2, stated the sides were unbearable.
> 
> i ocassionally use 500mcg ipam before bed for a GREAT sleep but unfortunately it is out of my price range to keep that up


no he did this with IPAM as well this is where i got the original idea from, i spoke with Dat about it at the time (this is how i know about the dual compartmental with IPAM)


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> 100/100mcg
> 
> no he did this with IPAM as well this is where i got the original idea from, i spoke with Dat about it at the time (this is how i know about the dual compartmental with IPAM)


Paul,

I ve experienced puffy nipples lately (well one ) using ghrp2, it seems to be prolactin gyno starting.

Will nolvadex be effective at reversing as this is what i have on hand or will i need to get cabergoline

thankyou


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

although i agree with what Ausbuilt has said about there being some oestrogen connection to gyno symptoms with peptides/GH i do believe the best way to get rid is caber, or stop/lower the dose.....personally if it does not hurt or itch then i would not worry at all.


----------

